# Fall Pasture Prep for Eventual Starter Cow Operation



## Griffin (Apr 29, 2020)

My wife and I purchased some land earlier this year in eastern Alabama with the intention of improving on it as a family (young sons) for many years to come. Among other things, within the next year or two we hope to have cows and knowing how farming can be all about timing we are currently seeking advice for what we can do now (onset of fall) to better prepare our pasture for once we buy cows.

We have about 15 acres of pasture, used for grazing by the previous owner, that is now covered with weeds - foxtail, dallis, vassey, etc. - and I'm considering overseeding the pasture with a variety that will improve our future options for forage.

We plan to lime pretty soon, but what about grass seed - any variety you guys would recommend considering our situation? What about methods? Our equipment is somewhat limited, so I'd prefer to overseed if possible as opposed to full renovation. Thoughts anyone?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I wouldn’t spend anything on seed until your lime is taken care of, unless your pH is still kind of okay now. I would focus on controlling any perennial weeds now if possible and come back with grass seed after the lime has had time to take effect and some weed pressure reduced. That does inhibit your timeline though as ideally you wouldn’t put cows on it in your seeding year.


----------



## Griffin (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm worried I'll miss something now that will set us back in the near future. In other words, I don't want to wait until next fall for something I can start this year, etc.

Sounds like building favorable soil conditions (PH) is the appropriate thing to start in the fall. That's where we'll focus for now.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

